# Best .22



## MooreMoney08 (Jul 29, 2006)

Im Looking into buying a .22 LR in semi auto. I was looking around and I dont wanna drop down too much money so I narrowed it down to the:
- Ruger 10/22
-Marlin M60
-Remington 597

Now I dont have much knowledge which would be better, so with accuracy and reliability in mind? Which rifle would be my best bet?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hands down Ruger 10/22. You can get a ton of aftermarket parts, that will transform it into everything from a bullpup configuration of a tactical wanna be to a super accurate bench rifle capiable of 1 one hole groups at 50 yards. Its the easiest of the 3 to work on, has the best clip/magazine system, and will hold its value better for resale.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Remington 7400 said:


> Hands down Ruger 10/22. You can get a ton of aftermarket parts, that will transform it into everything from a bullpup configuration of a tactical wanna be to a super accurate bench rifle capiable of 1 one hole groups at 50 yards. Its the easiest of the 3 to work on, has the best clip/magazine system, and will hold its value better for resale.


Yeah what Remington 7400 said.

You can start with a basic rifle and add parts-n-pieces as $$$ allow.

A 10/22 can be basically anything you want it to be, just let your imagination run wild.

Larry


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would agree with the comments above, get the Ruger 10/22. It is a pretty good rifle as is and the options to customize it in the future, if you choose, are endless.

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Go with the Ruger and get it in 22 magnum. I DID!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have a 10/22 and it works great. accurate kinda but that gun is mainly a plinker if i want something accurate ill bust out the 17hmr or 22mag. but cheap ammo and huge clips make the 10/22 a fun gun.


----------

